# Reheating a cassoulet?



## shichangchu (Dec 4, 2010)

In a couple months I have to do a buffet with a French theme. One of the things I'm interested in doing is cassoulet. I was just wondering if this is possible because it would involve having to make it the day before and heating it up the next day. Due to time constraints and the time the event is starting I don't really think I have any other options. Is reheating it without sacrificing the integrity even possible? Any input would be very helpful.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't warm it up the next day, but...

- don't overcook the beans! (How obvious can this remark be?)

- quickly cool by spreading the preparation in a large tray to prevent the cooking process to continue longer than necessary. Maybe a covered large tray is also the best way to heat it again?

- you may have to keep some stock standby when reheating? I guess the beans could absorb some/much liquid?

There are also a lot of other questions involved; will you add confit de canard? Other meat; bacon, smoked sausage...? Are you going to keep the meat separate from the beans? I would keep the meat separate, just a matter of presentation the next day; beans topped with clean meat.

Maybe some other forummembers have more experience in this?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I absolutely love cassoulet and even think the flavor benefits from mellowing in the fridge overnight.  I have only done this at home, not in foodservice, but have had it leftover without any reduction of quality.  Good choice!


----------



## shichangchu (Dec 4, 2010)

@Chris Belgium 

The plan was to reheat it in a steamer. My plan is to add duck confit, sausage, lardon, and maybe some smoked pork. The only meat I was going to keep separate was the duck confit. I was planning on adding that the day of which isn't a problem. I was planning on cooking it with the other because I figured they could hold up well without worrying about degradation. With you comment about presentation I should probably keep some separate for presentation purposes. I don't want to put it all at the top because the people will just take all the meat off the top and halfway through I'll be left with just beans. 



I should probably also mention that this buffet is for 225 people so I honestly I can't believe I'm considering tackling this. Thanks for the input.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

For 225 persons? You're very courageous, this is not a dish made in 30 minutes!

But, as I already mentioned, I would be very cautious with the cooling down of the initial preparation. You're a pro, so you know what happens when stuff with meat in it cools down too slow; your clients may eat something quite sour the next day...

Anyway, best of luck with this heavy challenge!


----------

